# Looking for a good book management app



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

I have all of the e-reader apps on my iPad, but now I have so many books all over the place.  Does anyone known of a good book management app. I tried one of the free ones awhile back, I can't remember the name, but it was so buggy that I gave up on it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

LindaW said:


> I have all of the e-reader apps on my iPad, but now I have so many books all over the place. Does anyone known of a good book management app. I tried one of the free ones awhile back, I can't remember the name, but it was so buggy that I gave up on it.


Have you tried Goodreads? I have an account there, but I don't really use it much. 
LOL - the freebies from all the different reader apps are why I ended up getting a nook - all my free ePubs are there now.


----------

